# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Envíos de palta Hass peruana a EEUU sólo deben someterse a tratamiento en frío, afirma Senasa

## gpacheco

Como medida de cuarentena para evitar a mosca de la fruta  ** *Plantaciones de paltos en Trujillo.*   *Lima, ene. 06 (ANDINA).-* El protocolo fitosanitario para el ingreso de la palta Hass peruana a Estados Unidos sólo exigirá tratamiento en frío, como medida de cuarentena para prevenir la presencia de la mosca de la fruta, informó el Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa).  
El director general de Sanidad Vegetal del Senasa, Jorge Barrenechea, indicó que la exigencia podría retirarase en dos o tres años si se demuestra a las autoridades sanitarias estadounidenses que la palta Hass no alberga esa plaga. 
Señaló que ahora el Senasa realizará un intenso trabajo por mejorar las condiciones de acceso, con la finalidad de que la fruta sea lo menos afectada posible por tratamientos de cuarentena. 
“No sólo debemos hacer tratamiento en frío (poner la fruta en cámaras a cinco grados centígrados), tenemos que aprobar los lugares de producción, las empacadoras, revisar los campos, entrenar gente, hacer tratamientos previos a los embarques, es decir, todo un sistema de trabajo bastante complicado”, dijo a la revista AgroNegociosPerú. 
Comentó que si bien la campaña de exportación se inicia en mayo y se prolonga hasta setiembre, estos procesos de mejora deberán empezar a ejecutarse y permitir la exportación en unas seis a ocho semanas.   *Foto: ANDINA/Norman Córdova*Temas similares: Artículo: Los Ángeles recibe los primeros envíos de palta hass peruana sin tratamiento cuarentenario Artículo: Palta Hass peruana ingresará a EEUU sin tratamiento cuarentenario a partir de hoy Artículo: Minag espera que a partir junio palta Hass peruana ingrese sin tratamiento en frío a EEUU Artículo: Palta peruana ingresaría a EEUU sin tratamiento de cuarentena a partir del segundo semestre Expediente de ingreso de palta Hass peruana a EEUU pasó a período de post-consulta

----------

